# Programador autonomo de PICs via USB...



## manwen (Ene 26, 2006)

Hola! he pensado construir un programador autonomo de PICs via usb, con la cualidad de leer el sistema de archivos de un pendrive y a traves de un menu en un LCD poder cargar el hexadecimal  que se quiera en el microcontrolador. No se si existe algun cacharro similar... pero se me ha ocurrido como PFC. Me gustaria saber opiniones sobre si esto puede tener entidad para un PFC( se trata de una Ing. Tecnica de Telecomunicaciones...) y al mismo a la vez, cuanto tiempo me podria llevar...¿? si vale como referencia tengo bastante nivel en lo que es microcontroladores en si pero no me manejo demasiado con la electronica analogica. Gracias, Un saludo!


----------



## maunix (Ene 26, 2006)

manwen dijo:
			
		

> Hola! he pensado construir un programador autonomo de PICs via usb, con la cualidad de leer el sistema de archivos de un pendrive y a traves de un menu en un LCD poder cargar el hexadecimal  que se quiera en el microcontrolador. No se si existe algun cacharro similar... pero se me ha ocurrido como PFC. Me gustaria saber opiniones sobre si esto puede tener entidad para un PFC( se trata de una Ing. Tecnica de Telecomunicaciones...) y al mismo a la vez, cuanto tiempo me podria llevar...¿? si vale como referencia tengo bastante nivel en lo que es microcontroladores en si pero no me manejo demasiado con la electronica analogica. Gracias, Un saludo!



A ver si te entendi.  Quieres que tu PIC se conecte al USB y a su vez le conectes un pendrive al pic ??  Explica bien esa parte.

Que es PFC?


----------



## maunix (Ene 26, 2006)

manwen dijo:
			
		

> Hola!... con respecto a lo del programador... he visto que existen programadores autonomos donde tu grabas en una eeprom(desde el pc) los hexadecimales, y despues atraves de un microcontrolador(que lee de la eeprom) grabas en la flash de otros PICs(los programas). Lo que yo quiero hacer(pero no se si realmente es viable) es un programador que tenga como motor un pic que lea de un dispositivo USB (lease pendrive) y a su vez programe otros PICs; ¿para que? pues para evitar tener que llevarse el pc portatil a donde tengas que programar los microcontroladores(y salvar las limitaciones de capacidad de las eeprom).... Un PCF es un "Proyecto final de carrera".
> 
> Espero tu opinion, Gracias y un Saludo



A ver si vemos el temita.

Entiendo que es lo que quieres hacer pero también entiendo que ser MASTER de USB es algo que está fuera del alcance de un PIC... 

Tal vez si quieres hacer algo independiente de la pc, yo que tu apuntaria a usar tarjetas MMC con un zocalo en el pic y en la pc.  Grabas en un formato que 'ambos' entiendan y luego vas y lo llevas al programador y que el programador haga el resto del trabajo.

Me parece lo más razonable.

Saludos

PD: te respondí en el foro tu mensaje privado porque no creo que sea una pregunta que es relevante hacerla en público, no estamos discutiendo el precio de un proyecto ultrasecreto sino algo que acabas de preguntar.


----------



## manwen (Ene 26, 2006)

A Magio... primero mis disculpas por no publicarlo en el foro, soy nuevo en este y no sabia muy bien como comunicarme contigo...
    El caso es que ni he trabajado con microcontroladores con puerto-protocolo USB y ni se si estos pueden trabajar en modo MASTER o solo SLAVE... sólo que la idea me pareció mas atractiva utilizando usb por lo de la comodidad de los pendrives ad+ de que estos estan bastante mas extendidos para el uso de guardar archivos temporalmente que las tarjetas MMC(que creo q son mas para camaritas y moviles y ad+ son + caras...).
    Solo me gustaria saber antes de replantearme lo que voy a hace,r si se puede hacer por usb con algun tipo de microcontrolador(aq no sea de la marca microchip) o DSP. Gracias. Salu2


----------



## maunix (Ene 26, 2006)

manwen dijo:
			
		

> A Magio... primero mis disculpas por no publicarlo en el foro, soy nuevo en este y no sabia muy bien como comunicarme contigo...
> El caso es que ni he trabajado con microcontroladores con puerto-protocolo USB y ni se si estos pueden trabajar en modo MASTER o solo SLAVE... sólo que la idea me pareció mas atractiva utilizando usb por lo de la comodidad de los pendrives ad+ de que estos estan bastante mas extendidos para el uso de guardar archivos temporalmente que las tarjetas MMC(que creo q son mas para camaritas y moviles y ad+ son + caras...).
> Solo me gustaria saber antes de replantearme lo que voy a hace,r si se puede hacer por usb con algun tipo de microcontrolador(aq no sea de la marca microchip) o DSP. Gracias. Salu2



El tipo de señalización que hay para ser master de USB no es algo simple, y no creo que se pueda hacer con un micrcontrolador de microchip.

Hay un libro muy interesante online que versa sobre el USB que si me das tiempo a que lo revise en mi casa como se llama, te podrá dar una idea de cuan complejo es el tema de ser Master de USB.

No es casualidad que a la gente de Linux les haya llevado un buen tiempo incorporar hardware USB al sistema operativo.  En tiempos del nucelo 2.2 no era posible.


----------

